# Asparagus Roll-Ups



## jkath (Jan 23, 2005)

These are really pretty 

Asparagus Roll-Ups

16 fresh asparagus spears
16 slices sandwich bread, crusts removed
8 oz. cream cheese, softened
8 bacon strips, cooked & crumbled
2 Tbsp minced chives
1/4 c. butter, melted
3 Tbsp grated fresh parmesan cheese

Place asparagus in skillet w/small amount of water; cook till crisp-tender, about 6-8 min. Drain & set aside. 

Flatten bread w/rolling pin. Combine cream cheese, bacon & chives; spread 1 Tbsp on each slice of bread. Top with asparagus spear. Roll up tightly; place seam side down on a greased baking sheet. Brush w/butter & sprinkle w/parmesan.

Cut roll-ups in half. Bake @ 400 degrees for 10-12 min till lightly browned.

Yield: 32 appetizers


----------



## MJ (Feb 1, 2005)

Mmmmm bacon and asparagus. I bet this tastes awesome! Thanks Jkath.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm def. going to try these come asparagus season here.........thanks jkath


----------

